
Apple Loses Bid for Emergency Ban on HTC Phone Imports - cooldeal
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-07-02/apple-loses-bid-for-emergency-ban-on-htc-phone-imports.html
======
antidoh
"The patent covers a system to detect telephone numbers in e-mails so, when
the number on the screen is tapped, they can be stored in directories or
called without dialing."

Kind of like a browser or email client detecting addresses and URLs and making
them clickable.

Sheesh.

I think Sprint et al. would love to sell any phone they and their customers
want.

Based on my impression of news stories, Apple is the worst offender at
stopping enemy sales by patents in the smart device arena.

I think it would be easy to get them to stop if the carriers, or a single
major carrier, decided not to sell iPhones until this patent bullying stopped.

